# Is there such thing as too much filtration?



## surferguy001 (Feb 6, 2010)

To make a very long story short, i have a 29 gallon aquarium with 8 goldfish (1-3") and have three filters. One is a Fluval canister 205; another is an Aqueon 30; and the other is a Whisper 30. Is this too much filtration for this tank? I dont think so, but just wanted to make sure


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Depends on lots of ways to define "too much" but I would say you have too much on a couple counts. One is expense. You have more than necessary but that doesn't count if you already have them. Two is operational expense- Running up the old bill for what? Maybe not needed. Three is extra maintenance. They still get some of the wear and tear if they are needed or just running in place. Those are all just questions that you may mind or not as you see things. The big question for me is if you have that much circulation in the tank, are the fish finding places to feel at ease. Only you can see that. I would feel a little put off by the noise ??


----------



## eternal10 (Aug 7, 2010)

NOPE


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

All that in a 29 gallon? YES!!!!! :lol:


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

I tend to overfiltrate our goldy tanks.

You should be more concerned with overstocked. That size tank can prolly support two or mebbe three Gold Fish at the most.


----------



## surferguy001 (Feb 6, 2010)

fox said:


> I tend to overfiltrate our goldy tanks.
> 
> You should be more concerned with overstocked. That size tank can prolly support two or mebbe three Gold Fish at the most.


They have been in the tank for three years now and not once have the nitrate/nitrite levels been too high believe it or not


----------



## surferguy001 (Feb 6, 2010)

i have a 55gal with 7 small (3-4in) cichlids and with a penguin 350 and their water levels sky rocket within days of a water change...


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

To answer your question, yes there is, too much flow scares fish and all in all wastes your money....


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

and your energy!


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

surferguy001 said:


> They have been in the tank for three years now and not once have the nitrate/nitrite levels been too high believe it or not


What type of Goldies are they?

Ours must be on steroids as they get much larger than 3 inches by one year. The common rule of thumb for GoldFish is 10 - 15 gallons per adult fish.

We've kept Comets and Fancies and have bred Orandas in the past. The wife has a thing for PearlScales so we have been breeding them for the last few years. The LFS's around here will take as many as we can produce.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Goldfish can get huge! I know someone who bought 1 inch feeders and they grew up to 9 inches and they were plump to :lol:


----------



## surferguy001 (Feb 6, 2010)

they are just feeder goldfish that i got to start my cichlid tank a few years ago..


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Can't let them go can ya? :lol:


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

My goldies stay in the pond can't let them go either.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah I hear ya boost. I had one way back when I was a little boy and since then I was hooked on fish.


----------



## surferguy001 (Feb 6, 2010)

Dj823cichild said:


> Can't let them go can ya? :lol:


My girlfriend cant let them go Lol!She has names for all of them and can even tell the difference of them too! And actualy she is even able to "pet" them. the fish come right to the surface and let her rub their heads!!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice! :thumb:


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

Can somebody tell me what a reverse undergravel filter is. Does this push the poo up and out of the substrate?


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

It'll push poo under the plates if you don't prefilter it first.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*Can somebody tell me what a reverse undergravel filter is.*

UGF were run by nothing more than air pumps hooked to stones located at the bottom of lift tubes. The bubbles would displace water on their way up the tubes and create a current. The more bubbles, the greater the current. The more lift tubes the better chance of not plugging up the plates.
Then someone hooked a powerhead to a lift tube and increased their efficiency.
Next, someone(maybe the same guy)mucked about with a powerhead and got it to run in reverse, pulling in from the top and out the bottom. He stuck that on a lift tube, hoping it would help keep the gravel cleaner and the area under the plates clear.
Those were the days my friend..
Sponges, UGF, RFUGF, air pumps, air stones, and lots of vacuuming.


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

HEY DJ i got one of the feeders now about 10 inches and pretty thick as well. Only occupant in a 29. 'Bout 6 years now.


----------

